# Invert hunting in Utah



## Tarantula24 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone here is from Utah.  I know we have A. iodius as far as T's go and a few species of scorps, including H. spadix.  Does anyone know where and how to find tarantulas or scorpions her in UT?  I've tried searching with UV lights with no luck.

Thanks!


----------

